# marlin, ram powell 4/25



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

so i finally had the chance to go tuna fishing again. thanks steve (bluffmann2) for hooking me. otto and me left sportsman marina in orange beach around 1230 am on his 34 sea vee. headed towards the marlin and had a nice ride in 3-4 footers. arrived at the marlin and tried chunking and jigging but managed only one smaller bft untill sunrise. decided to move to the rp and arrived around 830. marked good fish and every drop with the jig got a bft. biggest was right at 25 pound. by 930 i got a 35 pound yellowfin. otto got another one alittle bigger just a few drops later. than we decided to move back to marlin. on the first 5 drops i got 2 yellowfins in the forties and we had our limit by 1130. we headed back in following seas. it was agreat day on the water and i spend over an hour to clean 4 yft, 25 bft and 4 almocos we got at the marlin.thanks otto for the great trip.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man am i glad you guys was able to get into some fish....

GOOD JOB

looks like a great time was had!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, thanks for posting pics,sounds like a great trip.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

good job crew way to go on a fine catch. were all fish caught deep on jigs? did you see any flyers on your way out?


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

nice catch guys. I've fell in love with tuna fishing. I wish we would have kept going south Friday but we stopped a few miles too short. :banghead:banghead how did the water look out that way?


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah we caught every fish on jigs. the deeper we dropped the bigger the fish were. actually we just cunked 2 or 3 drifts thats it. we caught fish almost every drop so we didnt want to mess around with something else. the water was nasty. you couldnt see a fish untill it was 5 feet below the boat. no surface action at all.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done guys, and thank you for the report, it seems like it was a great trip.Fergi it was nice seeing you again and thanks a million for the nice chunk of tuna.I have put two cedar planks to marinate in olive oil and rosemary since last night, will put it on the grill tonight with the tuna steaks on top(never tried before) it should be delicious.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome trip.....by the way, I'm the guy who walked up and asked ya'll a million questions while ya'll were cleaning fish haha,


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

haha ok im was the crazy german guy ceaning fish forever....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man i bet them tuna steaks were nice......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys that was an awesome catch.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Fergi, I had a great time! It was a pleasure having you out on the boat. We will have to do it again next time I have space and you are in town!!


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey thanks for taking me fishing... ill send you the pics in the evening...


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Here's the water color shot from the 25th - some interesting situations out there....Midnight Lump, VK-989, Elf, Transocean Marianas, are all positioned well.

Looks like Horn Mountain is the closest rig with decent water to you guys.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------

